

Zynga stock 'scandal' overblown - quant
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/11/10/zynga-stock-scandal/

======
freshhawk
Big surprise, something bad happens to Zynga PR and Dan Primack is out there
with a story about how it's not actually bad.

This sequence of events is getting old.

------
damoncali
I usually like Primack's work, but he is so wrong here it hurts.

~~~
rhizome
A willingness to do so is why he gets paid the big bucks. Why people would
consider the words to be anything but the lies of a scoundrel remains a
mystery.

------
rhizome
Also in the news: Zynga's PR agency wakes up from their hookers 'n blow coma.

------
jsavimbi
> What Zynga did ... is little more than morally-acceptable business as usual

Exactly. I'd like to congratulate Zynga's PR team for both disseminating their
message in a prominent publication in an urgent fashion and for dumbing down
the issue into Red Sox hyperbole so that even the most simple reader can grasp
the wrongs to ownership in having to over-pay an under-performer like Carl
Crawford.

But what they fail to mention is that outside of few very talented developers
who can keep the ship above water, Zynga is free to scrutinize any and all
employees using whatever standards they deem fit and demote the lot of them,
recovering as many outstanding options as they want.

This is all probably legal, of course, and given the economic times, I'm sure
many Zynga employees will be happy just to have a job. But make no mistake
about it, Pincus isn't building a company with an eye on the future, he's
selling it. And the more he has to sell, more money in the bank for him, even
if he has to repeal every single stock and option grant that he can. In the
end, even those who help him get away with this will be so few in number and
power that they too will get the Pincus treatment. Buyer beware.

